# BigCartel Vs Shopify - Experiences?



## The_Goods (Dec 3, 2010)

A previous thread from 2007 discussed the differences between Shopify and BigCartel (below).

As far as I can tell, BigCartel lets you take payments only from Paypal, whereas Shopify lets you take Paypal and accept direct credit card payments (organized through your Financial Institution's Merchant Services).

Shopify does take a cut of your action (fees) but they do seem to have quite a few impressive templates.

Has anyone used Shopify? Experiences? (there are already a few threads on the forum discussing BigCartel ...)



> Myshopify.com
> 
> Advantages:
> 
> ...


Shopify — Create Your Online Store

Big Cartel - Simple shopping cart for artists, designers, bands, record labels, jewelry, crafters


----------



## PatrickBateman (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi there! what analytics tool works best for Big Cartel? Do you use something else besides GA? I would like to see deeper in my data and GA is no longer enough.


----------



## aleshiababbe (Feb 3, 2017)

I like BigCartel, its great if you never ran a online store it also integrates with Printful,


----------

